# Recommend great films for 3D or HD Sound



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Can anyone recommend me some films that will really show the 3D capability of my TV and the HD audio of my new amp??


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't recommend the 3D aspect but for sound the openings of both Gladiator and Saving Private Ryan take some beating.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wait until Interstellar comes out on DVD and it'll blow your mind with the sound.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Dark Knight for sound.

Most of the animated films look great in 3D, especially Avatar which must be the best film around for 3D effects.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I wasn't really bothered about 3D and the 'fake 3D' option on the TV looks rubbish. Then I popped in a DTS demo disc and was blown away especially the animated stuff!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

For sound i think Top Gun is pretty good.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Give gravity a go, I thought it looked spectacular:thumb:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Have to agree on saving pvt ryan to test sorround sound. 

Tron legacy is very good on sound, star wars, LOTR and latest batman movies on blu ray too.

3d have to have avatar, found pacific rim and dredd to have good 3d aswell but the films are nothing to rave about

Gonna try the latest transformers in 3d next week hopefully


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Avatar and John Carter of Mars - not a brilliant film but good sound and 3D.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Gun fight in the film heat for sound.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Debbie does Dallas on full boot


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Final destination for 3D


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Black Hawk Down - the sound is incredible and what a movie.

Days of Thunder


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

For sound as others have said 

Saving Private Ryan
Ronin (scene just before the 1st car chase in the square)
Wall E
Finding Nemo
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
The Matrix (lobby gun fight)

Music
Peter Gabriel New Blood Live In London
The Police: Certifiable 
Vivere Live in Tuscany


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

+1 for Avatar 3D and Dark Knight for Sound ....


----------



## dj043 (Apr 17, 2014)

despicable me 2 (3d)


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Dredd


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

All the transformers films. Especially the latest one.nlooks and sounds fantastic.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Gravity 3D was epic at the cinema. I have the 3D dvd but havemt watched it yet, but I expect it to be top drawer.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Inception - when they come out of the dream the base building up is just amazing.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The fast and the furious
Tron legacy is awesome for sound
The Matrix
Godzilla


----------

